# Steinhatchee thoughts?



## micahpatel (Dec 28, 2020)

sharkbio said:


> Thoughts on fishing Steinhatchee. I know the scalloping is good, but how is the inside fishing? Would you vacation there to fish? Thanks


The redfish fishery there is one of the best Florida has to offer. The fish aren’t nearly as pressured as tampa bay where I’m from. Fish are pretty eager to eat anything you throw at them. Be careful for huge rocks and oysters when running out there. Also watch the tides cause they turn quick and you don’t wanna get stuck high and dry.
Overall a super fun fishery and I would recommend staying there for a vacation.


----------



## sharkbio (Apr 25, 2020)

micahpatel said:


> The redfish fishery there is one of the best Florida has to offer. The fish aren’t nearly as pressured as tampa bay where I’m from. Fish are pretty eager to eat anything you throw at them. Be careful for huge rocks and oysters when running out there. Also watch the tides cause they turn quick and you don’t wanna get stuck high and dry.
> Overall a super fun fishery and I would recommend staying there for a vacation.


Thanks for the insight.


----------



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

It’s a beautiful area and the fishing can be superb. Summer time is tougher than other times because of the heat. Trout, reds, flounder, snook on occasion. Steinhatchee is super laid back, not a whole lot to do other than a few restaurants and just hanging out. If being on the water is the goal it’s a great place to vacation.


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

And always, always pronounce it STEEN-hatchee. Instant cred with the locals.


----------



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

Be really cool and call it “hatch” lol


----------



## MikeCockman (8 mo ago)

Nope absolutely not. The Fishing up here in Taylor/Wakulla counties Is horrible. It’s crowded, hot, the fish are small and the weather sucks. I’d just stay away personally. Oh And the people are mean, and the food is horrible. 🤥🤥 Just forget about it, I mean It’s called “the forgotten coast” for a reason.. 😂😂.. 
In all seriousness though the above comments are spot on. The “Hatch” does get a little crowded during scallop season but otherwise it’s a great fishery, and laid back little gem. 
That being said, The Red/Trout fishery from Horseshoe up through Lanark is pretty solid especially fall through spring. Summer bite is a little tougher but they are still around.


----------



## stoked (7 mo ago)

Summer thunderstorms can be real bad. Just watch the weather and give yourself some room to get off the water.


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

Neighbor across the street, has a friend, guide, visiting form Steinhatchee , and yes he calls it STEEN.., happens to be a guideCapt. Dean Molzer there. Neighbors house is a stoppin over point.. Ws here to lobster in the ksys for a few days.. then they were out catching gators the last couple nights.

He has his boat, it's a Bay Rider big tunnel type hull with a high raise flor and console. Must be like 25' and wide,with jack plate. He makes his living fishing mainly inside Redfish and Trout.. Claims the Redfishing is very hot now. Offshore its a 50 mile run to 80'. If he goes out he says its usually for Trout on the flats.

He said its a great town where he lives,only about 400 people and not even 1 stop light.


----------



## Buffalo Bob (Aug 28, 2019)

Wife & I have stayed overnight in Steinhatchee while traveling to or from our home in SW FL. Neat little town / area MO. Love the Steinhatchee River Inn, clean, quiet. Restaurants we have visited worthwhile of going back. Never fished the area but hope to @ some point.


----------



## bonitoman (May 20, 2021)

Great time to fish in oct nov and december . Once the water temps drop in low 70's you will get trout and reds all day.Go slow . Lots of oysters


----------



## WC53 (Dec 2, 2015)

Shallow, oysters and your bourbon on the rocks comes in a solo cup


----------



## DBBLHaulin'ShotCallin' (Feb 12, 2018)

Hatch is a great place. I'd encourage anyone who likes to fish to visit the area, but do please respect the fishery! There are several massive grass flats that can get really shallow on the low tides and if one isn't careful, can VERY easily scar up the bottom or even run aground without so much as a warning.

Take your time and work through areas thoroughly, lots of fish around once you slow down and look


----------



## mariscos (Jun 19, 2015)

I've been exploring areas from Homosassa to North of Cedar Key. Recently I'm finding fish but they are spooky AF. I'm an experienced fisherman and even well placed casts well beyond the fish the lure, when seen, scares them. Some say it's the airboats but I'm not sure. Maybe as some have suggested above, it's a summer time lull?

Trying some new setups. Longer rods, lighter braid, longer casts. Might try some Gulp patterns tho I don't prefer to use it. Haven't really worked the fly rod much as I have no one to pole me and have felt that waving the 9' stick around would spook them.


----------



## Naturecoastfly (Mar 26, 2019)

Local. Yes it’s good but no different than crystal river/ozello/homosassa/cedar key. Lots of boat traffic and scallopers this time of year. If you strictly want to fish come fall through spring. The crowds won’t be as bad and the fishing will be a little better. 

It was a gem back in the day but it’s gotten crowded over the last decade.


----------



## NatureBoy55 (Jun 21, 2017)

Went this summer and did not enjoy the trip with my 17 ft skiff. Too rough for my taste and got beat up. Definitely must have a bay boat with a standup helm like a Gulf shore 20 to get around. Won't go back


----------



## tcov (Apr 7, 2018)

Woodrow w Barnes said:


> Definitely must have a bay boat with a standup helm like a Gulf shore 20 to get around.


This is completely false.


----------

